# Firefox [2.0.0.15] stürzt reproduzierbar ab... was tun?

## TheSmallOne

Hi, in den letzten Tagen habe ich das Problem, dass mir der Firefox bei bestimmten Webseiten reproduzierbar abstürzt.

Zumindest glaube ich, dass es erst in den letzten Tagen so ist, da mir das Problem vorher nicht aufgefallen ist. Hab gestern von 2.0.0.14 auf 2.0.0.15 upgedated, aber das Problem ist geblieben.

Es sind immer dieselben Seiten, die ihn zum Abstrurz bringen. Eine wäre z.B. http://www.ioa.uni-bonn.de/www/IOA/Download.html, oder auch wenn ich bei der Wikipedia als Suchbegriff USB eingebe und die Seite dazuaufrufen will.

Ich habe es wie gesagt bereits mit der Installation von 2.0.0.15 probiert und auch einig revdep-rebuild brachten keinen Erfolg.

Was kann ich noch probieren?

BTW, Als use-flags für dn FIrefox habe ich bloß gnome ipv6 und java.

----------

## manuels

Hast du mal alle Add-ons deaktiviert?

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht auch Probleme mit einem Plugin? Probier doch mal, mit einem komplett neuen Profil zu starten und/oder alle Plugins zu entfernen.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Also ich habe es mal mit einem komplett neuen Profil probiert (also auch keine AddOns) und das Problem tritt dennoch auf.

In der Konsole habe cih übrigens folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten:

```
/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119:  4140 Speicherzugriffsfehler  MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1 $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" $xulparams "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (139)

```

Mal schauen ob das irgendwie weiterhilft.

----------

## schachti

Hast Du es auch ohne Plugins probiert?

----------

## TheSmallOne

Da die Plugins im Profilverzeichnis gespeichert werden und ich ein eigenes Profil verwendet habe: Ja.

----------

## schachti

Bei mir liegen die in /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach einem Update auf Version 3 habe ich damit keine Probleme mehr.

G.R.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Also du hattest ähnliche Probleme?

Hm, dann sollte ich vielleicht bei Gelegenheit auch mal das Update probieren. Eigentlich wollte ich ja warten, bis es nicht mehr zum ~x86 gehört.

Plugins habe ich übrigens auch unter .mozilla/plugins. Aber das Problem tritt auch völlig ohne Plugins (also auch nicht in /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins) auf.

----------

## Necoro

Falls du ihn noch nicht entdeckt haben solltest: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=222993

Ansonsten: Wenn man nach dem Fehler googelt findet man deine Fehlermeldung häufiger ... was allen gemein ist: Sie verwenden alle Gentoo... (oder liegt das nur an dem "firefox-bin" namen?)

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hm, okay, eine Lösung für den Bug scheint es also nicht zu geben. Zumindest bin ich nich dr einzige.

Trotzdem merkwürdig, dass es erst in letzter Zeit auftritt. Naja, dann verzichte ich eben auf diese speziellen Webseiten und warte bis es die 3er Version in den x86 schafft.

----------

## schachti

Wenn Du die selbstkompilierte Variante einsetzt, könntest Du testen, ob es vielleicht mit der -bin Variante klappt (bzw. andersherum).

----------

## TheSmallOne

Ich habe mir jetzt mal zusätzlich die Binär-Variante installiert, und so wie es scheint tritt der Fehler dort nicht auf. Oder zumindest mal nicht bei den gleichen Webseiten, die die andere Version zu Fall bringen.

Ich schätze dann werde ich vorerst mal die Binärversion weiterverwenden.

----------

